# Nortriptyline



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have just been prescribed Nortriptyline 25mg by my doctor, mainly to help me sleep due to non stop broken nights sleep caused by an ongoing kidney problem.I am also aware that Nortriptyline can help IBS D in some cases and was going to try this medication in the near future anyway.My doctor told me to take my 1 tablet before going to bed at night.The problem I've got is that the drug has done the opposite and is keeping me awake at night and making me urinate even more than before.The upside is that I only had one morning BM on the first morning and on the second I had to use a stool softener to go once also.I still have the urge to go more in the morning but cannot when I try.I have decided to take the medication in the morning now instead of the evening and I'm hoping this may make a difference.Has anybody ever used this drug and what were your experiences with it?Any advice is welcome.


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

jmc09 said:


> I have just been prescribed Nortriptyline 25mg by my doctor, mainly to help me sleep due to non stop broken nights sleep caused by an ongoing kidney problem.I am also aware that Nortriptyline can help IBS D in some cases and was going to try this medication in the near future anyway.My doctor told me to take my 1 tablet before going to bed at night.The problem I've got is that the drug has done the opposite and is keeping me awake at night and making me urinate even more than before.The upside is that I only had one morning BM on the first morning and on the second I had to use a stool softener to go once also.I still have the urge to go more in the morning but cannot when I try.I have decided to take the medication in the morning now instead of the evening and I'm hoping this may make a difference.Has anybody ever used this drug and what were your experiences with it?Any advice is welcome.


I have used this drug, in a pain clinic. The drug was original intended as a anti depressent. They later found it can control pain and in some people remove the pain signal all together. Like you I couldn't sleep, a matter of fact I was wired for sound continuasly. On the third day I developed something like restless leg syndrome where my legs or arms would start kicking, twitching or punching whenever I tried to rest. If this starts happening, STOP TAKING IMMEDIATLY!!! This can turn into a permanent condition. On the other hand another gentlman in my pain clinic had nerve damage to his leg and he was relaxed, tired, and did wonders for him.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have stopped taking this now as the frequent urination and leg and general muscle fatigue were worse than before i began.I just cant tolerate any ADs of any type whatsoever,which is actually not a bad thing as pain isnt a major symptom of mine very much.I would also add that it seemed to promote depressing dreams,not nightmares just sad and depressing dreams.


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

jmc09 said:


> I have stopped taking this now as the frequent urination and leg and general muscle fatigue were worse than before i began.I just cant tolerate any ADs of any type whatsoever,which is actually not a bad thing as pain isnt a major symptom of mine very much.I would also add that it seemed to promote depressing dreams,not nightmares just sad and depressing dreams.


Trade ya, I have chronic nightmare syndrome(now classified as night terrors). I have had a total of 6 non nightmare dreams in my life, even promisquis dreams turn in to them, don't ask its pretty messed up.I am not glad it didn't work for ya, but glad you are not taking, that drug scares me with its side affects.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

jmc09 said:


> I would also add that it seemed to promote depressing dreams,not nightmares just sad and depressing dreams.


That's interesting that you say that. I've never taken any anti-depressants, but I have taken cyclobenzaprine, which is a muscle relaxer that is related to the tricyclic ADs. Not only could I not function on this drug (extreme sedation to the point where I could barely function at work), but I also had some bizarre, depressing/freaky dreams. I dreamed about being engulfed by a tidal wave, among other things and it was incredibly vivid. I usually have pretty vivid, strange dreams, but this was in a whole, new realm, lol.


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

Faze, that sure does explain alot. I can't take cyclobenzaprine because I get like a psychotic blood lust. My rage and anger take over and is uncontrollable. If you read the cautions, I am one of the 3%


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

faze action said:


> That's interesting that you say that. I've never taken any anti-depressants, but I have taken cyclobenzaprine, which is a muscle relaxer that is related to the tricyclic ADs. Not only could I not function on this drug (extreme sedation to the point where I could barely function at work), but I also had some bizarre, depressing/freaky dreams. I dreamed about being engulfed by a tidal wave, among other things and it was incredibly vivid. I usually have pretty vivid, strange dreams, but this was in a whole, new realm, lol.


Other Ads I've taken have made me feel nauseous,dizzy,muscle aches,tiredness etc but not anything as bizarre as this.I dont know how its supposed to help you sleep when it made me not be able to sleep more than an hour or two at a time,strange.


----------



## IBS-D guy (Dec 31, 2010)

I've been taking 10mg of Nortriptyline each night for just over a week now. I've had some benefit from it so far so I'm hoping it continues to improve. I'm going to increase my dose to 20mg in 5 days time. Is anyone using the drug and finding it helps?


----------



## onyx (Jan 13, 2006)

IBS-D guy said:


> I've been taking 10mg of Nortriptyline each night for just over a week now. I've had some benefit from it so far so I'm hoping it continues to improve. I'm going to increase my dose to 20mg in 5 days time. Is anyone using the drug and finding it helps?


I was on 25mg for about 6 mos. Doc thought it would help with my GERD pain & IBS. It did seem to calm things down a little bit. I tolerated it pretty well. Only real side effect was frequent weird dreams - not bad ones though, actually they were kind of entertaining. But I didn't really feel I was getting enough benefit from it to continue indefinitely so I lost interest and stopped taking it. Doc now wants me to try Paxil which is a different type of AD, but haven't decided on that yet.


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

I have been put on Noritryptilines cousin Ametryptiline. No neurological side affects yet. I have ADD so your side affects might differ. First three nights sleep only two hours at a time for four times. On fourth night solid sleep. Diffuculty motivating ones self upon waking, almost if one is still tired, coffee helps with this. I take it back a couple of neurological. Deadning of sensory perception nerve receptors; external pain, pressure, arousal, heat, and cold sensors are dimmed as much 50%. Headaches. Currently at 30mg


----------



## Dr Dani MD (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey jmc,nortriptyline can sometimes have the opposite effect--i.e. make you have more trouble sleeping--in some people. This is a well known effect in the doctor community, and I usually tell my patients about this. This is because it works on your brain chemicals and everyone is slightly different. You can try taking it in the am and see you feel. IF you are getting constipated, you can try reducing the dose.Dr. Dani MD


jmc09 said:


> I have just been prescribed Nortriptyline 25mg by my doctor, mainly to help me sleep due to non stop broken nights sleep caused by an ongoing kidney problem.I am also aware that Nortriptyline can help IBS D in some cases and was going to try this medication in the near future anyway.My doctor told me to take my 1 tablet before going to bed at night.The problem I've got is that the drug has done the opposite and is keeping me awake at night and making me urinate even more than before.The upside is that I only had one morning BM on the first morning and on the second I had to use a stool softener to go once also.I still have the urge to go more in the morning but cannot when I try.I have decided to take the medication in the morning now instead of the evening and I'm hoping this may make a difference.Has anybody ever used this drug and what were your experiences with it?Any advice is welcome.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I couldnt tolerate nortryptiline at all and since being diagnosed with DI and put on Desmopressin Anti Depressants wont be an option i will try again.


----------



## IBS-D guy (Dec 31, 2010)

I've been taking nortiptyline for just over three weeks now. I'm currently taking 20mg each evening. The good news is that my symptoms have noticeably improved. Yesterday I almost felt ibs free. I only spent 5 minutes on the toilet instead of 2 hours. Urgency is significantly decreased and the feeling of incomplete evacuation is completely gone. I just need to build my confidence with my condition now. Pre nortiptyline I would have rated by bowel control as 4/10. Now I would say 7/10. Hopefully this will continue and I can have a more normal life!


----------



## tylersmamaj (Dec 17, 2013)

I also was prescribed this drug (for IBS, in tandem with anxiety medication, and for my fibromyalgia pain) and have experienced insomnia and frequency increases in urination. My IBS-D has increased in the # of times a day and less time to make it to a restroom when it hits me. I have fissures from the sheer force and frequency. I told my doctor and she told me to try taking it for longer and let my body get used to it (its been over a month now) and all it is doing is making things worse and making me have rabid rage responses (behavioral) to my children and people around me. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## sp123 (Sep 3, 2013)

I have been taking Nortriptyline-10mg for 17 days now. I have IBS-D post infectious colitis. I noticed that at first I could not sleep and had palpitations (first 2 days). This went away. Eventually my sleep improved. In the last 15 days I have had 2 nights where I haven't slept, but I was also experiencing some anxiety from work those days. I haven't had any IBS-D symptoms since on the drug. Unfortunately, I am constipated now and I think i'm gaining weight. Does anyone know if the side effects eventually stabilize or go away? It seems as though my sleep has improved. I don't think it is worth taking if I am constipated and gaining weight though. Please let me know what your experiences have been!


----------



## clairdelune (Jan 12, 2014)

I have been taking nortriptyline 10mg for just over 3 weeks now. My main IBS complaints are horrible, constant gas every day and fairly frequent though not daily diarrhea. So far I am really not sure if its helping with the gas or not. I thought that it wasn't but today I had very little gas so maybe it is starting to work? Definitely not helping with the D at all and I think making it worse, I have had very loose stools every single day for the past couple of weeks. Also, it's been messing with my sleep. At first I was super wired at night and took me hours to fall asleep. That seems to be improving but now I'm having a problem where it is impossible to get up in the morning! I feel so sedated that I can't drag myself out of bed until 11am most days. I guess I'm going to give it a little longer; will see if the side effects go away and evaluate how much it's actually helping vs. is it worth it!


----------



## sp123 (Sep 3, 2013)

Clairdelune...have you tried taking it earlier. One time I took it at 8:30pm and didnt go to bed until 11. It didn't make me as drowsy in the morning. My doc said it takes a couple weeks to start working.


----------



## clairdelune (Jan 12, 2014)

sp123: thanks for the suggestion. yep, that's what time i've been taking it lately and it still has that effect. I am thinking about starting to take it in the morning maybe, but i'm not sure if it will still help my ibs symptoms if i do that? Like, is there any other reason why it's supposed to be taken at night besides the sedating aspect?


----------

